# Cambodia



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

There is no forum for Cambodia so I thought I would mention that anyone wanting help on Thailands neighbour , I would be happy to help .


----------



## Gary Pope (Jun 11, 2010)

*Angkor Wat*



oddball said:


> There is no forum for Cambodia so I thought I would mention that anyone wanting help on Thailands neighbour , I would be happy to help .


Yes, I could use some suggestions. We are going to Angkor Wat in November. Do you have a recommendation on place to stay in Siam and any advice on how to proceed once we pass out of Thailand into Cambodia? Also, I would like to buy some **** basketball shoes, etc. are they available in Siam, and where is the best place to buy them(selection and price) in Siam or another place along the way? Also, any suggestions on must do or see whiie visiting the Wat? Thanks.


----------

